# Worst day of my life !



## Rotten_Bunny (3/2/15)

Everything was going smoothly until i left the house this morning, brakes on my car started going wonky... Add brake fluid and all seems fine... Get to my destination and all hell breaks loose. Almost took out a Hyundai and a Fiat Multipla. 

Its going to take about 4 days till i get my car back !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

Sorry to hear man, 


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (3/2/15)

I know exactly how u feel bud 

My brand new bike is standing at the dealer for almost two weeks now, had a gearbox problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (4/2/15)

This just keeps getting better,
Now i gotta pay R4300, and this for a Nissan Sentra 1.6 GSI auto 


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

